

Obsolete skills - muriithi
http://obsoleteskills.com/Skills/Skills

======
Xichekolas
I didn't see ColdFusion on there. You might want to add it.

~~~
hobbs
Having just completed a ColdFusion-to-J2EE conversion project, ColdFusion
skills aren't quite obsolete yet. But I have brought it one step closer to the
grave.

~~~
Xichekolas
Oh I just left a job writing CF last fall... it still exists... but I have
extra impetus to bash it.

------
jimbokun
Actually, with the coming of broadcast HD, this one is making a comeback:

[http://obsoleteskills.com/Skills/AdjustingTheRabbitEarsOnYou...](http://obsoleteskills.com/Skills/AdjustingTheRabbitEarsOnYourTVSet)

I've been spending a lot of time moving my antenna around to get HD signals
'cause I'm too cheap to pay for HD cable.

~~~
hobbs
If you can get a good signal, never get HD cable, unless you NEED Discovery HD
or HBO HD. The over-the-air signal is much less compressed than HD cable. If
you're an A/V geek, you can really notice the difference in the macroblocking.

------
nirmal
More than a few of these still come in handy in a few less affluent areas. I
bet there are plenty of 3rd world areas where people still use oxen or write
everything by hand.

~~~
gills
I use a compass and a map when I go backpacking. No batteries/satellites
required.

------
edw519
Click on any link on the page, then click the back button. You'll always be
put at the top of the page.

Good thing that building good web sites is not on the list.

------
apgwoz
VCR Programming. I guess it's official; time to get a TIVO.

